# Catfish......Muddy taste?



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I was wondering if anybody has experienced a muddy taste from catfish! I hear it all the time. "Eww! You like catfish. It taste too much like mud" from alot of other people. So far I have yet to taste mud(HE he ha ha). But I have tasted catfish, and I belive it is a great tasting fish and never have tasted a so called "muddy taste". I have used Texas Farmraised Catfish and Vietmaniese "Basa" Catfish and love the way they taste...If they tasted like mud, I think I would spit it out. Also if you have an preparations you would like to share thanks in advance and more than likely afterwards.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited September 29, 2000).]


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

It's just a matter of taste. I think catfish is a bland fish that needs seasoning, lemon juice, etc. My daughter won't eat the same dish I am enjoying because she thinks it tastes muddy.


----------



## bob s (Jul 31, 2000)

Muddy tasting farm raised catfish is always a problem in the hot summer months. The taste is a function of water quality, water temperature and algae content. If any of these factors are off you will have a mud ball fillet. So how do you avoid it? It starts with the your selection of catfish operation. We use Southern Pride Catfish. They employ a taster, who does nothing but ensure that the taste is top quality. They also employ there own harvestors. Many companies sub-contract the harvesting out. These subs are paid by weight. Southern Pride harvesters do not care about weight....only quality. Southern Pride recently received a national award for taste. I can always find a cheaper product....just not a better one.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Marinate catfish in mustard- the Cajun way.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

So you say marinate it in mustard! Sounds good...I like mustard. What type do you usually use....creole? do you wash it off after preparing or do you leave the coating of mustard, or do you add other ingredients as well....I'm ready to use some mustard! Thanks in advance....and more than likely afterwards!
Also id like thank other members who have posted replies...Thanks!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I'm from Beaumont Texas.in the heart of catfish country. (not to far from you layjo) It depends where you get it. farms in the summer have that muddy taste to it. wild fresh water catfish is most yummy. Whether it's fried or baked.


----------



## pokerboss (Feb 15, 2019)

layjo said:


> I was wondering if anybody has experienced a muddy taste from catfish! I hear it all the time. "Eww! You like catfish. It taste too much like mud" from alot of other people. So far I have yet to taste mud(HE he ha ha). But I have tasted catfish, and I belive it is a great tasting fish and never have tasted a so called "muddy taste". I have used Texas Farmraised Catfish and Vietmaniese "Basa" Catfish and love the way they taste...If they tasted like mud, I think I would spit it out. Also if you have an preparations you would like to share thanks in advance and more than likely afterwards.
> 
> [This message has been edited by layjo (edited September 29, 2000).]


fillet clean and soak in lemon lime soda cheap kind or 7up soak for 45 minutes to a hour works wonders try it you'll love it


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Always caught/ate catfish in the early spring (Ontario).
They were absolutely wonderful!
Later in the season, I've found they've always tasted muddy.
Tried commercial/store catfish here on the wet coast..bleahh!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

wow necro thread for 19 years ago LOL

Trim the mud line out of the filet and make sure all the under skin fat is trimmed off.


----------

